
US black-white inequality in 6 stark charts - sahin-boydas
https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/03/politics/black-white-us-financial-inequality/index.html
======
pmdulaney
Here is the entire report:

[https://www.census.gov/content/dam/Census/library/publicatio...](https://www.census.gov/content/dam/Census/library/publications/2019/demo/p60-266.pdf)

